# Another infj.



## Bexx (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello. My name is Becky. I'm 18 yrs. old. Newbie to this site. I have an affinity for music. ...Okay then, I guess that's about it.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Bexx and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Bexx. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Becky. What kind of music do you like?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Can I call you Buxi?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you...


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Becky! What's up?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome! :happy:


----------



## Bexx (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes.
Hmm...If any of you guys are familiar with Thursday or Brand New, they are my favorite bands.
Hahah. Buxi's not bad, definitely beats getting called Betty.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Bexx said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> Hmm...If any of you guys are familiar with Thursday or Brand New, they are my favorite bands.
> Hahah. Buxi's not bad, definitely beats getting called Betty.


I've always been a big fan of their Deja Entendu album, The Quiet Things No One Ever Knows being one of my all-time favorite songs by them. However, The Devil And God Are Raging Inside Me is good in its own right.

I haven't kept up with them lately. Are they still making music?


----------



## annemarie (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome Welcome Welcome! lol

Im sure you will find alot of the threads (especially the INFJ related ones) very interesting......


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, stay young as long as possible. I hate your taste in music. Welcome


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Deagalman said:


> Hi, stay young as long as possible. I hate your taste in music. Welcome


What do you like?


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Res said:


> What do you like?


Sigur Ros, Denali, Portishead. What do you like? I like a lot of other bands too. I tried to get into her music but couldn't.


----------



## Bexx (Jul 25, 2009)

Res said:


> I've always been a big fan of their Deja Entendu album, The Quiet Things No One Ever Knows being one of my all-time favorite songs by them. However, The Devil And God Are Raging Inside Me is good in its own right.
> 
> I haven't kept up with them lately. Are they still making music?


yes! out sept. 22nd. can't wait.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Res said:


> Can I call you Buxi?


Res,

Screw you,

I own the rights.

For the record, Bexx, I'm Buxi, nice to meet you. =]



Bexx said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> Hmm...If any of you guys are familiar with Thursday or Brand New, they are my favorite bands.


Sweet taste bro.
I lurrrve Brand New.
Do you happen to be familiar with Bright Eyes? If I'm in the mood for Brand New, I find I'm usually in the mood for Bright Eyes, too.


----------



## Bexx (Jul 25, 2009)

Bright Eyes is alright, not really familiar with them though.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Deagalman said:


> Sigur Ros, Denali, Portishead. What do you like? I like a lot of other bands too. I tried to get into her music but couldn't.


It's weird with me. I have Sigur Rós's albums Takk, Med Sud I Eyrum Vid Spilum Endalaust, and Ágætis Byrjun but at the same time a strong base of underground hardcore bands no one has heard of. Generally hardcore / indie bands come first, but I do enjoy the ambience of bands like Mum and The Polyphonic Spree. I try to find a middle-ground in most things in life.


----------

